# Motobecane Elite FS/Jubilee DLX inquiry



## Bogrod (May 11, 2009)

Hi, newbie here about to make a decision regarding a bike for casual/weekend use.

After visiting bikesdirect, I have narrowed my selection down to two bikes: the Elite FS or Jubilee Deluxe. Before I make my decision I was hoping to get some opinions about these two bikes.

First of all, I do know that these two bikes are in different classes. One is a hybrid bike and the other is a comfort bike. But I am really wondering what the real-world difference is between the two, particularly since they are fairly close in $. Would the JD, being a "comfort" bike, not be able to pick up speed on your average sidewalk as easy as the Elite? I don't have any plans on doing any serious off road use, but would the JD perform _badly_ if I happened to want to take it off-road? If anyone has any other opinions viewpoints on the plusses and minuses of both bikes, that would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bogrod (May 11, 2009)

So.. noone here has any opinions on these two bikes?


----------



## seattle bob (Aug 15, 2010)

The Motobecane is a cheap walmart level bike. I made the mistake of buying one thinking it would be a good deal. It is very unsatisfying to ride with terrible grinding when pedaling and wheels out of true. I don't think it will be worth the money to try and fix these problems. You get what you pay for.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

seattle bob said:


> The Motobecane is a cheap walmart level bike. I made the mistake of buying one thinking it would be a good deal. It is very unsatisfying to ride with terrible grinding when pedaling and wheels out of true. I don't think it will be worth the money to try and fix these problems. You get what you pay for.



My all ultegra Immortal Ice (which has over 10K miles on it) is comparable to a $3300 bike. I paid $1800. I got what I paid for. A great bike in a box that I had to put together myself, with no LBS support.

That saved me $1500.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Bogrod:

I know nothing about the two bikes you are researching. But please don't ride on sidewalks, as those are meant for pedestrians. Bikes are considered vehicles and are to ride in the street (or on bike paths) following all laws applicable to vehicles.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

unboringuy said:


> Bogrod:
> 
> I know nothing about the two bikes you are researching. But please don't ride on sidewalks, as those are meant for pedestrians. Bikes are considered vehicles and are to ride in the street (or on bike paths) following all laws applicable to vehicles.


In some places, bicycles are not defined as vehicles and are legally required to operate in many different ways than how "vehicles" (which most people take to mean "cars") are supposed to operate. For example, in many places, riding on the sidewalk is perfectly legally for bicycles and might be appropriate under some circumstances.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I stand corrected, as I erroneously believed that riding bicycles on sidewalks was generally unlawful. In any event, I do believe that statistics show that bike riders on sidewalks are twice as likely to be involved in accidents than those who ride in the road.


----------

